# Las Vegas Summer League: Raptors Watch



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I always love this time of year, next draft picks and a chance to see them shine in the Summer League... Let's Go Bruno!



> Friday, July 11
> *3 PM -- Toronto vs. LA Lakers* (Game 2)*
> 
> Saturday, July 12
> ...


*Roster - SEE BELOW*


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Added the roster as it stands thus far. 

Very happy to see Kabongo getting a shot with us.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Okaaay ..... Now who are these guys??


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Only 6 days until we see Bruno in action.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> Okaaay ..... Now who are these guys??


I'm just heading out, but I'll give you a quick breakdown of each guy when I get back in.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

^^ You da man PP !!!
Now I can start looking forward to the games too!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Bruno Caboclo	F * - The Raptors 1st Round Draft pick. The surprise. The Masai moment of madness. Hugely athletic SF, youngest kid in the draft, extremely disruptive on defense, large work ethic, the longest arms on a human in history. He is the entire reason I will be following Summer League. 

*Eric Griffin F* - A forward that went undrafted in 2012. He had a very short stint with Miami in 2013 and has been in Puerto Rico ever since. He has good length, extremely athletic, good rebounder + shotblocker and plays with an aggresive style. His range is all the way out to 3 point territory. 

*Myck Kabongo	G* - Born and raised in Toronto. Had a lot of hype a few years back while at Texas, but he never really turned into the point guard people were hoping for. Spent last year in the D-League, 10 points, 5 assists and 4 rebounds were averaged over 40 games. I really hope the best for the kid. 

*Scott Machado	G* - This is a point guard that can flat out pass the ball with great court vision. He led the NCAA in APG by a long margin. He's small and not overly athletic. He has had stints in the NBA and will likely be running the team.

*Lucas Nogueira	C* - Bebe is a big 7 foot center. Expect to see a lot of athleticism, blocks and alley oops. He is still a bit thin, but depending on his performance in Summer League, he might actually stick on the roster and be a back up for Valanciunas. This kid is an out an out rim protector, his issue is man to man defending, so that will be something to look for. 

*John Shurna	F* - He's a PF. Lacks NBA type athleticism, however this kid can flat out shoot the basketball. He plays a Matt Bonner type game, reads the basketball floor very well, makes the smart pass to cutters, and ultimately will punish a team that leaves him open. 

Hope that helps @ozzzymandius


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

That was great post!! Thanks PP. 
Here are my thoughts on each....

Caboclo
I watched the draft and had the same reaction as everyone else on this pick. But now that Ujiri's plan is coming to fruition, I don't mind the chance we're taking and I'm greatly looking forward to seeing what this kid can do. I read somewhere that Ujiri actually went to see him play three times in the past six months leading up to the draft. So I'm guessing it may be a longshot, but it's not a step being taken without some serious thought and planning!!

Griffin
Rebounder + shotblocker + aggresive. All the things we need in the middle that we haven't been able to consistently count on. And it sounds like he could stretch floor too. As long as he doesn't fall in love with hoisting up desperation three's. Nice!

Kabongo	
Ok. I'll just have to hope the best for him too. Not sure where he'll fit in, but let's see what he can do. 

Machado
"Small and not overly athletic" Hmmm sounds very familiar actually. But we're decently covered at the point and I wouldn't want to tie up a roster spot with a fourth point guard like we did last year. Our little Buycks hardly saw the floor as a result and by the time he did he was terrible. Still, I'm always curious to see who's who. 

Nogueira
Now this guy I'm excited about!! I think his clips you posted were pretty good. And we could use another athletic, energy player behind JV. If we ditch Hayes I'm hoping we pick up this guy. 

Shurna	
Ok. Im open to see what he can bring. I still miss Bonner, we all loved his ethic and personal nature. Ohhh and his shooting was pretty good too ... hahahaaa. So if we can get some versatility off the bench after Patterson I'm all up for that too.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Full roster announced. Really strong squad with Doron Lamb and Hassan Whiteside making the 15 man list.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Full roster announced. Really strong squad with Doron Lamb and Hassan Whiteside making the 15 man list.


i don't know enough about most of these guys but of the guys i know i'm not sure if this is a "really strong" squad. i certainly like a couple of guys on that roster.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

He's got potential.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

That step back 3 was a thing of beauty. He is so ****ing long.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

He's going to be a fun guy to watch.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

caboclo has shot pretty well. supposedly the 3 has been a strength of his. he's also shown good athleticism. he's made some athletic layups which seem to indicate that his feel for the ball has improved. will be interesting to see if he can beat out james johnson for the SF spot.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I am getting kind of tired of the media asking questions about Bruno. Almost every question revolves around whether or not he sucks or whether he's 4 years away or just 1 or 2 years.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I am getting kind of tired of the media asking questions about Bruno. Almost every question revolves around whether or not he sucks or whether he's 4 years away or just 1 or 2 years.


I'm sick of them calling him the Brazilian Kevin Durant.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We're playing Dallas tonight @ 18:00 ET. 

Really wish I could be tuning in.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Hmmmm thanks for the heads up!! I'll have to try and catch it now ;-)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh lord. Our ball distribution is truly terrible.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I only saw the last five or ten minutes.
It wasn't pretty. Read an article though saying Nogueira only has 20 minutes to learn the plays before the first game. He had to wait was for legal approval to play and practice from his current team....


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Elimination game tonight against the Houston Rockets. Winner gets to play Cleveland (Wiggins). 

If it wasn't for our pathetic PG play, I might be looking forward to this.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We were up by 29 points at the end of the 2nd quarter. 

Bruno then sits the majority of the rest of the game. We lose by 20+. 

We had 26 turnovers that Houston turned into 35 points. It might be summer league, but that's pathetic. 

Literally, **** you Mr. Mermuys. 

I hear Bruno was looking sour while sat on the bench during the 4th.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> We were up by 29 points at the end of the 2nd quarter.
> 
> Bruno then sits the majority of the rest of the game. We lose by 20+.
> 
> ...


in the post game mermuys said he couldn't play bruno because bruno doesn't understand english very well. so when the opposition was making a run he didn't trust that bruno would understand his instructions.

no that his instructions mattered very much anyway... historic summer league comeback.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

c_dog said:


> in the post game mermuys said he couldn't play bruno because bruno doesn't understand english very well. so when the opposition was making a run he didn't trust that bruno would understand his instructions.
> 
> no that his instructions mattered very much anyway... historic summer league comeback.


So he understands English well enough to start the game and enjoy a strong first half - leading us to a massive lead. BUT he can't be trusted when we're getting destroyed? Right. Sack this clown immediately.


----------

